# old ford



## snapperman (Sep 9, 2009)

I picked up an old ford lawn tractor. Im trying to figure out how old. It was sold by Westren Auto, the stock# is 2xc3760 the serial# is mtd 3760a76 Any help would be appericated


----------



## Pick (Nov 20, 2014)

Get my a pitcher and I can tell you


----------

